# One Skein Shoe Rug



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks simple enough if you're good at reading charts.

http://reliquaryarts.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/oneskeinshoerug.pdf


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Worked in a softer yarn, it would be a nice scarf.
Worked wider, it would make a nice stole. Longer and wider, it would make a nice afghan/bedspread.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Too pretty to put dirty/wet shoes on.


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

HGayle, I was initially thinking the same thing..."it is too pretty to put dirty shoes on." However, when I read that it could be made with Red Heart Super Saver, I think it would be pretty durable and wash well. The rugs I buy in stores always fall apart after a short period of time. I'm not sure how absorbent it would be. It is very pretty. I am saving the pattern and will consider if for future projects (too much going on now anyway, so I do have time to think about it).


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Looks simple enough if you're good at reading charts.
> 
> http://reliquaryarts.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/oneskeinshoerug.pdf


The center pattern is listed as Trellis with Moss Stitch, below is a link to pattern and line by line instructions for the center part of the pattern. 
\http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/stCatalog2.guest.cfm?StitchID=936&name=Trellis%20with%20Moss%20&numofst=28&stplus=0&rows=24&rplus=0&sym=0


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Much easier for me to read a "normal" pattern with cables than this chart.... but I love the rug and would knit it in a minute with each row in a pattern with just worded instructions!!!! Understand what I'm saying????

You always find the best patterns to share... thanks for all the hard work.... jane


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i have tried this pattern 3 times. this is the straw that broke my camels back. i will never attempt another chart. there is no reason for this to be so difficult. one symbol one stitch and since i only ever knit in one directtion always read the chart the same way. this is more difficult than russian and hebrew mixed together (and i managed to get through that one).
it feels like this chart maker is mocking me. "i am so clever i have created something that you can never understand, i am 'Modern ARTIST'! my angst you cannot share"


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I love cables. Great combination.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

The first thing that came to mind was a table runner, wouldn't make it as wide as the shoe runner though. Thanks for posting!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Much too nice for shoes! Thanks!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

This has been one of my favorite patterns and I have used it for years. I first made the rug exactly like the pattern states--too short and too narrow for a shoe rug in our house. I was new to working from charts, and found this one a little challenging. However, once you get the pattern "in mind" it is a piece of cake. As per above discussion, I have used this pattern for table runners, sweaters, larger rugs, backs of gloves, kitty rugs, and Kindle covers. My biggest hint for newbie trying this chart--do a practice piece first. Let it sit in front of you while you knit and it will be clear and become easy.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

You could make a plain design and that would work without charts. It was be a nice project for someone like me that would rather do it the easy way. Ellie


----------



## lulusmommie (May 30, 2011)

If this was made out of cotton, it would make an excellent bath mat!!
jan


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

In case you are interested, I have posted a picture (picture section--don't know how to do it in the Quick Reply) of one of my smaller rugs--this one is in cotton and have been used for years. I don't wear shoes in my house, so have baskets and rugs by the doors on which to store my shoes. This rug has been the liner of a basket by the door for shoes. Has held up rather well and although the cotton has lost much of its loft, you can see the design fairly well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Deb you always find great patterns.. this is going to be perfect for my new home... I am even going to buy NEW yarn for it... The good news is the new house has brand new carpets through out the house the bad news it that its the color of sand beautiful now but not so much if we don't get some throw rugs down right away.. we are also going to be a NO SHOES in the house home.. at least for a while anyway...


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for finding the pattern....have been looking for one to put by my shower (all the ones for sale in stores are too big and too pricey!)..this is perfect because, without the cable, I can adapt it to the size I need....hugs


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Worked in a softer yarn, it would be a nice scarf.
> Worked wider, it would make a nice stole. Longer and wider, it would make a nice afghan/bedspread.


As afghan, what do you think of panels sewn together with an edging??


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I really love this pattern, as stated previously. I have made an afghan with it, but to reduce the weight of the piece while knitting (and to make the knitting manageable to take with me when traveling), I knit it in strips and then sewed the strips together and crocheted an edging around when all sewn together. Warning : it becomes somewhat tiresome to do all that sewing together. As I am one of those people who dislikes sewing my pieces together, I had to really discipline myself to do it. But, when done, I loved it. Unfortunately, so did a treasured guest and I gave it to her to take home with her. Now, have to make another.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

beautiful patter.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished this rug, and did a search here to see if anyone else had. I thought it would be a nice break from other projects I'm working on.....but ugh, I did NOT enjoy knitting this at all. I used two strands of worsted-weight yarn and every stitch was a challenge of strength.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

mea said:


> I just finished this rug, and did a search here to see if anyone else had. I thought it would be a nice break from other projects I'm working on.....but ugh, I did NOT enjoy knitting this at all. I used two strands of worsted-weight yarn and every stitch was a challenge of strength.


here's the picture.


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Says invalid pdf so won't go to acrobat for me. Email pattern? Want to make for Christmas presents. Thanks


----------



## bevieo (Apr 6, 2014)

Says invalid pdf so won't go to acrobat for me. Email pattern? Want to make for Christmas presents. Thanks


----------

